# NHTSA expands airbag recall adding 35-40 million to the list



## edbikerii (Oct 14, 2013)

I just checked on bmw's recall check website, and my 2002 530i is NOT AFFECTED by this recall. Check your vehicle: http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/owner/safetyrecalls.aspx?mobileoverride=true


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone interested in this topic owes it to themselves to to the "Ask a Dealer" forum where there are 5 pages plus of posts on every aspect of this recall and more. The authoritative posts there are from Ninong who adds insight based on decades of experience with BMW. Here is a direct link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=901176


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Just curious if anyone outside the USA has heard of Takata airbags being recalled?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

1northcar said:


> Anyone interested in this topic owes it to themselves to to the "Ask a Dealer" forum where there are 5 pages plus of posts on every aspect of this recall and more. The authoritative posts there are from Ninong who adds insight based on decades of experience with BMW. Here is a direct link:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=901176


And there is a Sticky with a summary of the info on Post 1:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=909783&page=3

~M~


----------

